# Những thực phẩm "ăn một bữa no một ngày", rất thích hợp cho những cô nàng đang muốn giữ eo thon!



## thuhoai (20/8/18)

Các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng hàng đầu đã chỉ ra rằng, những thực phẩm này rất giàu chất xơ, protein giúp kiềm hãm cơn thèm ăn, đặc biệt là giúp chúng ta cảm thấy no lâu hơn, hạn chế ăn vặt và từ đó giúp giảm cân rất hiệu quả.

Thật khó để chống lại những cơn thèm ăn khi các nàng đang trong chế độ ăn kiêng nghiêm ngặt. Tuy nhiên, nếu thuộc nằm lòng và đưa vào thực đơn những thực phẩm "ăn một bữa no một ngày" sau đây thì hiệu quả giảm cân sẽ đến sớm với bạn thôi!

*Đậu đen*





​
Đậu đen rất giàu protein và chất xơ, giúp chậm tiêu hóa. Chất xơ nở trong dạ dày như một miếng bọt biển, do đó nó sẽ giúp bạn no trong rất nhiều giờ. Chỉ cần một bát đậu đen (khoảng 170g) cũng đã cung cấp cho bạn đến 17g chất xơ và 12g protein. Có thể nấu đậu đen chung với gạo lứt, hay thêm cứ thoải mái vào món salad và ăn hàng ngày.

*Đậu gà và đậu lăng*




​
Đậu gà và đậu lăng không chỉ giàu vitamin, khoáng chất mà còn chứa nhiều chất chống oxy hóa, chất xơ và protein. Hãy cố gắng thêm vào thực đơn khoảng nửa bát các loại đậu vào món salad của bạn hoặc nấu súp để ăn trưa và tối.

*Lúa mì*




​
Lúa mì có tác dụng hấp thụ nước trong dạ dày và chống đói rất hiệu quả. Chất dinh dưỡng, chất xơ và vitamin trong lúa mì còn giúp bạn cảm thấy no trong suốt cả ngày. Bạn có thể ăn sáng với một lát bánh ngũ cốc hay lúa mì nguyên hạt.

*Yến mạch*




​
Yến mạch rất có lợi cho sức khỏe vì chứa nhiều chất xơ (hòa tan và không hòa tan) giúp tăng cảm giác no lâu và ức chế cơn đói. Một bữa sáng với bột yến mạch giúp bạn tránh ăn các thực phẩm giàu chất béo và kiểm soát lượng cholesterol rất tốt.

*Hạt dẻ cười*




​
Hạt dẻ cười cũng là một trong những loại thực phẩm giúp no lâu rất tốt, vì nó rất giàu protein, chất xơ và chất béo lành mạnh. Với 49 hạt dẻ cười, bạn chỉ phải nạp vào cơ thể 160 calo, tương đương với lượng calo trong 15 thanh khoai tây chiên.

*Hạt chia*




​
Hạt chia luôn được xem siêu thực phẩm và đang được rất nhiều người ưa chuộng. Nó có thể tăng trọng lượng gấp 10 lần trong nước, do đó giúp bạn no nhanh và no rất lâu. 1 thìa hạt chia chỉ chứa 20 calo, và bạn có thể thêm vào món yến mạch, sữa chua, salad hoặc bánh nướng... tùy thích. Hạt chia còn cung cấp cho bạn rất nhiều protein, chất xơ và chất béo omega-3 rất tốt cho não.

*Hạt điều, dẻ, óc chó...*




​
Các loại hạt như hạnh nhân, hạt điều, hạt dẻ, óc chó, hồ đào… đều chứa đầy đủ các dưỡng chất tốt và cần thiết cho cơ thể như chất xơ, protein, axit béo omega-3. Chỉ cần dùng khoảng 25 gram các loại hạt này mỗi ngày cũng sẽ giúp cung cấp đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng cho cơ thể, tránh được cảm giác đói và cũng không bị đầy bụng.

*Trứng luộc*




​
Bạn có thể ăn trứng luộc ở bất kì thời điểm nào trong ngày. Với chỉ 70 calo mỗi quả, trứng lại rất giàu protein và chất béo siêu tốt nên giúp bạn kiềm hãm cơn đói rất hiệu quả. Và đừng lo lắng về lượng cholesterol nhé, vì các nghiên cứu cho thấy cholesterol có trong trứng chẳng những thấp mà lại chỉ toàn là cholesterol rất tốt cho tim mạch thôi!

*Phô mai cottage*




​
Phô mai cottage là món ăn giảm cân được nhiều chuyên gia dinh dưỡng ưa chuộng. 225g phô mai cottage cung cấp đến 28g protein và nhưng chỉ có 163 calo. Phô mai cottage cũng rất giàu nước, giúp bạn luôn no bụng. Ngoài ra, phô mai cottage còn chứa casein - một loại protein cực kì tốt, giúp làm săn chắc cơ bắp khi bạn ngủ. 

*Ngũ cốc mọc mầm *




​
Ngũ cốc mọc mầm giúp bổ sung cho cơ thể những loại vitamin dễ bị thiếu như vitamin nhóm B, vitamin C, chất xơ và các amino axit thiết yếu. Ngũ cốc mọc mầm cũng dễ tiêu hóa hơn đối với những người không tiêu hóa được lúa mì.

*Mướp*




​
Hàm lượng chất xơ có trong quả mướp cao nên rất có lợi cho dạ dày, hệ tiêu hóa và giúp bạn cảm thấy no lâu hơn. Nó cũng giàu chất sắt, vitamin C và A, tốt cho bệnh nhân tiểu đường.

*Bông cải xanh*




​
Bông cải xanh là thực phẩm rất giàu dinh dưỡng, chứa nhiều chất xơ, ít calo, và là món ăn cần thiết cho người muốn giảm cân nhanh. Trong bông cải xanh có carbohydrate - chất giúp giữ năng lượng cho cơ thể, giúp mau no, lâu đói, hạn chế việc thèm ăn rất tốt.

*Lê*




​
Lê là loại quả rất giàu chất xơ pectin, rất tốt cho sức khỏe và có tác dụng giảm cân bằng cách làm giảm cholesterol, giúp hệ tiêu hóa hoạt động hiệu quả và hạn chế sự hấp thu chất béo của các tế bào.

*Cam*




​
Chất xơ pectin và nước trong cam giúp đốt cháy calo rất hiệu quả và lấp đầy dạ dày nhanh chóng. Chúng cũng giàu vitamin C, giúp cơ thể khỏe mạnh. Dùng một quả cam trước bữa ăn có thể ngăn ngừa sự thèm ăn trong suốt cả ngày.

*Bơ *




​
Không chỉ rất giàu chất béo tự nhiên tốt cho cơ thể, quả bơ còn chứa nhiều loại vitamin khác như kali, vitamin B, E giúp làm chậm cảm giác đói, mang lại cảm giác no lâu hơn nhiều loại hoa quả hay thực phẩm khác.

*Táo*




​
Dùng một đều đặn một quả táo mỗi ngày có thể giúp bạn giảm cân nhanh hơn mong muốn. Với những nàng muốn việc giảm cân hiệu quả hơn, hãy sử dụng táo trước bữa ăn. Cách này sẽ giúp no bụng trước khi vào bữa chính. Ngoài ra, táo còn chứa chất chống oxy hóa cũng có tác động tích cực tới quá trình trao đổi chất.

*Mận khô*




​Nhờ có hàm lượng calo thấp, chất xơ cao, mận khô giúp bạn nạp đủ năng lượng cho cả ngày. Chúng cũng giàu chất chống oxy hóa, loại bỏ chất độc ra khỏi cơ thể. Ăn nhẹ với mận khô trước mỗi bữa ăn có tác dụng giảm cân rất hiệu quả.

_Sẽ thật khó chịu nếu các nàng phải cắt bỏ bớt khẩu phần ăn để phục vụ cho việc giảm cân của mình. Tuy nhiên, bên cạnh việc tập luyện đều đặn thì chế độ ăn uống cũng là một yếu tố bắt buộc bạn cần lưu tâm nếu có ý định giảm cân để sỡ hữu vòng eo như ý đấy! Chúc các nàng giảm cân thành công!_

_Nguồn: Guu_​


----------

